# H.o.drag Strips???



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I KNOW their are all different lenths but what would you(anyone)say is a decent size ho drag strip?:thumbsupor can any one tell me about h.o. drag strips...)


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*HO-scale distances*

Here is a list of distances and the equivalent in the different HO-scales:

Distance Actual Feet 1/64 scale 1/76 scale 1/87 scale
1/8 mile 660 10.3125 ft 8.68 ft 7.59 ft
1/4 mile 1320 20.625 ft 17.37 ft 15.17 ft
1000 ft 1000 15.625 ft 13.16 ft 11.49 ft


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR THANK'S ALOT WALTG!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

